# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Уроки по Интернету

## Гонтий

Друзья! 
А кто использует Интернет в своей преподавательской деятельности?
Я имею ввиду не ресурсы Интернета, а именно Уроки. 
Если есть кто, давайте поделимся опытом.:wink:

----------


## Гонтий

Очень жаль, что никто не откликнулся! 
Мне кажется, что количество просмотров например моих Уроков по банджо-42500, по балалайке-32000, и т.д. само по себе говорит о том, что дело это нужное!
О методике, о недостатках, и прочем - можно конечно поговорить, поспорить, покритиковать, но с кем?
Здесь ссылка на Уроки:
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/vie...98d128341d965f

----------


## Светлана...

В поисковике mail наидите сообщество "Музыка-мой мир!" созд. Ирина Погодина. Она очень активно использует интернет на уроках музыкальной л-ры.

----------


## хухрындик

Я часто давал детям ссылки на видео-уроки, но только с целью ознакомления, расширения кругозора. Скажем, вел дополнительные занятия на ударных инструментах (ударная установка), давал детям ссылки на современные группы, молодежные группы, новичков и профессионалов, чтобы они слушали, сравнивали, анализировали.
А вот учить по интернету - не думаю что хорошая мысль. Аппарат надо ставить... В любом случае.

----------


## alisa1

У меня вот такой интересные вопрос. Можно ли провести групповой урок по скайпу, учитывая то, что ученики при это будут находиться в разных местах, пусть и в одном городе. Есть ли программы по проведению урока по скайпу в режиме как бы конференции, чтобы открывались сразу несколько окон с учащимися у меня в компьютере и я всех слышала и видела?
Спасибо!

----------


## Бошур

На сегодняшний день такие уроки довольно популярны.

----------


## AirFalconIgor

> На сегодняшний день такие уроки довольно популярны.

----------


## Marfed

Вся страна перешла на онлайн обучение

----------


## FirstMusicFamily

В нынешнее время уроки по интернету хоть и популярны, но не дают должного эффекта. Наиболее продуктивное обучение музыке или индивидуально, будучи самоучкой, или напрямую с преподавателем вживую.

----------


## Veled

Не соглашусь. Многое можно самостоятельно изучить.

----------

